# Need help with JBA midpipe cat



## BlackOddity (Jan 13, 2010)

Howdy guys, first post.

A week or so ago I finally got my hands on a PBM 06 which came with the very awesome bonus of a full JBA shorty header and JBA exhaust system, but also with the not so very awesome bonus of being lowered quite a bit. I now have a new found respect for speedbumps. 

Unfortunately while myself and the GOAT went on our maiden voyage together, I had a bit of an oopsie crossing some railroad tracks with the exhaust system getting the brunt of the impact.:shutme About a mile later I had a nice "can of bolts" sound going on under the car, an embarrasing lack of power and a Harley Davidson exhaust note.

Long story short, the right side cat on my JBA midpipes has broken up and plugged itself so I'm sort of in a pickle. I've sent an email to JBA to see if perhaps they could simply sell me a cat to weld on, but no reply as of yet. My only other option to my knowledge is to have both cats gutted but some research has shown this will throw an engine code and would probably have the decibel output of a jumbo jet which is not what im looking for on a daily driver. If at all possible I'd rather not fork over $500+ for new pipes. Any ideas or am I eff'd?


----------

